

LightBlue Cortado: Arduino wirelessly programmable via iPad over BLE - mplewis
https://launch.punchthrough.com

======
acgourley
Ordered! This is cool in a lot of dimensions. Wireless programming, low
profile, low power, connects to any modern smart device, ibeacon support and
really cheap.

